# Click/Knock Sound from rear end area



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have my 2006 BF750 stripped down for my pre summer clean up and maintenance before summer riding and i finished up the rad and coolant and went to warm engine up before draining all diff's and engine oil well when i make a sharp right hand circle or turn i get a knock /click from the rear end area either axle area or drive shaft hard to pin point while driving. It does not occur when turning left or going straight only sharp rights. Any ideas on what it may be or how to trouble shoot or pin point problem without replaceing everything there is .. Thanks


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds like an axle. Had a left rear do the same thing to me.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

check your axles..


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree on axle, have you ever had a cv boot rip? If so dirt could've gotten in there and ate up the bearings in it. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

doubt is the drive shaft since its only while turning one side.. i vote for a bad axle bearings. gl on the fix


----------



## DMAXBRUTE31 (Apr 4, 2012)

Like everyone is saying sounds like an axle/ cv joint. Mine did the same thing but only in reverse and when the handlebars were turned. You could pop the drive shaft out and check for play in the u joints also.


----------



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's fellas, so consensus is check the axle, axle bearings. So hope you dont mind if i do a run down check

- pull tire
-disconnect hub from swing arms
- pull axle from rear diff
- take boot off and pop off the axle end

now is where i am a bit at a stand still as the furthest i have gone is changeing the boots.

any info on quick ways , tips, things i can get away with not discconecting etc. 

most important what exactly am i buying and need to make sure i have at home to do job as i am a long ways from a i forgot this store run

thanks kindly


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you still running stock or aftermarket axles? 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

Still running stock axles, besides upgrades in sig i just changed my front tie rods to all balls but all axles are stock and i have not done any mods to rear end other than boot changes


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe the other guys know better but I don't think there is a repair kit for stock axles. I know Gorilla either sells or sold a axle repair kit for their axles.

Maybe it's time for an upgrade.






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

kawaski shop should sell a boot repair kit . 25 dolla's i think ...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

wmredneck said:


> Maybe the other guys know better but I don't think there is a repair kit for stock axles. I know Gorilla either sells or sold a axle repair kit for their axles.
> 
> Maybe it's time for an upgrade.


If its only clicking then it doesn't always mean it needs rebuilt, sometimes you can get away with disassembling the cv joint and cleaning everything real good....most of the time the clicking is the result of having a small burr either on the inside of the cup or on the carrier (star shaped piece). I use a small wire wheel on my dremel to clean up those parts plus the cage and then reassemble, pack with grease, and install new boot....9 times out of 10 the clicking goes away. 
Now I'm not positive about a full cv rebuild kit for stock axles, I would think you could get them, but havnt ever tried.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Agreed with filthy, pull them down and clean them up, mine had trash in it from a torn boot. I have seen the cv rebuilds before but you can buy a rhino axle for the price.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

U can get stock joint rebuilds with boots grease n clamps I looked at them bout three years ago when I broke one on my grizzly they were bout a hundred bucks then but I decided to go with a gorilla


----------

